
SaaS market will 'collapse' in two years - demandred
http://news.zdnet.com/2424-9595_22-218408.html
======
projectileboy
Wow... The contempt this dude has for his customers seems to ooze off the
page.

------
reynolds
I wonder what 37signals has to say about this.

